# Red eyes?



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

Do hedgies with red eyes see any worse than hedgies with other colored eyes?

I'm just curious because Brillo has blue eyes and is SUPER sensitive to light. Even if I have all the lights in his room off, except for one on my computer that blinks, he won't come out. But Comet has red eyes, and as long as the light is faint (like say the light from my monitor), she'll come out and run and play and it doesn't seem to bother her in the least!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Some say that those with red eyes are more light sensitive and that it's true of all red eyed animals. I've found with my gang that it's more an individual hedgehog thing rather than eye colour. Some seem to be really bothered by light, and others not at all.


----------



## moorea (Jun 25, 2011)

I've only had Dexter for a short time, but he doesn't mind the light at all! He comes out during the day when his day light is on and plays for a while then goes back to sleep. When his day light goes off he does not mind if the regular light in the room comes on and doesn't mind visiting other parts of the house that are lit! During the evening when we go into the room he is in to visit we turn the regular light on, he comes right out of his igaloo to see if he is going to get a treat! We even leave a very dim night light over his cage so we don't trip over anything when we go in! His eyes are not red!


----------



## awbat3 (Jun 2, 2011)

My little guy Pirate hates the light. Whether it's the light from the kitchen ( kinda close to the sofa), the tv screen, the laptop screen, and the dreaded overhead, he won't come out at all. the only time he would with a light was in the bath, but I felt bad for him so now I keep the bathroom light off, but the hall light on with the bathroom door open. However, the second time I took him outside he didn't seem to mind. He was in the shade, and explored alittle. More exploring than he ever does in the house anyway lol

forgot to add, he is an albino, so not sure how much of that contributes to his dislike of the light


----------

